# Lámpara led solar de jardín



## sixpeck (Abr 13, 2009)

Me podrían facilitar el circuito de una lampara solar que cargue una batería y encienda sola por las noches como las de jardín. Soy novato el electrónica. Gracias.


----------



## Christian B (Abr 14, 2009)

Acá te adjunto un circuito de prueba. Igualmente hay que ver qué lámpara querés usar, qué vas a iluminar, qué autonomía querés que tenga, y qué cosas tenés.


----------



## sixpeck (Abr 14, 2009)

Gracias por el circuito Christian B, pues solo quiero que enciendan algunos leds de esos blancos ultrabrillantes, me imagino que con una batería de celular la hago, la autonomía es que prenda por las noches con ayuda de la fotoresistencia, pero que también pueda controlar su encendido y apagado con un control remoto, ya tengo el emisor y receptor, pero también quiero que prenda en el día por ejemplo cuando esta nublado, pero no se como hacerle con el relay en que parte ponerlo


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 15, 2009)

El circuito que subió cristian esta perfecto, es lo que vos necesitas. Con unas modificaciones mínimas lo podemos hacer a control remoto.

Que control remoto tenes? subí alguna foto o da mas datos así te podemos ayudar.


----------



## sixpeck (Abr 15, 2009)

pues me encontre este circuito del control remoto no se si se podra con este, se mira muy sencillo


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 15, 2009)

Ahh ahora que veo ese circuito me acordè de que hay un tema en el foro sobre controles remotos donde subi un rar con varios circuitos.
Pero si ya tenes el control tenes que usar los contactos del rele para interrumpir la alimentacion del circuito simplemente. La alimentacion para el C.R. la podes tomar de las mismas baterias o de alguna fuente externa.


----------



## sixpeck (Abr 15, 2009)

ok, me parece muy claro tu diagrama gricias!, ahora mi otro problema es que quiero encender varios leds como unos 6 pero la pila que consegui es de 1.5v Ni Cd nada mas, quiero usar un opamp conectado a la alimentacion del relay para sacar mas voltaje se podra?


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 15, 2009)

-La energia no se crea ni se destruye-

Si a un operacional lo alimentas con 10v x ej. no le vas a sacar nunca mas de 10v. Ademas 1.5V no alcanzan ni siquiera para encender un led rojo


----------



## elmo2 (Abr 15, 2009)

en este link hay un circuito para una lampara de jardin recargable que enciende un led blanco y solo usa una bateria recargable...

http://cappels.org/dproj/ledpage/leddrv.htm#Solar_Powered_Garden_Light

para poder encender el led con una sola bateria utiliza el circuito del "joule thief" que funciona con el principio "flyback"...

espero que te sirva...

saludos...


----------



## sixpeck (Abr 16, 2009)

si tienes razon necesito este tipo de circuito para poder alcanzar iluminar lo suficiente un led blanco ,haber como le hago para poder encender unos 4 jeje, esta muy bien la pagina de ahhi tengo que sacar algo, gracias por tu ayuda!


----------



## elmo2 (Abr 16, 2009)

Aquí te dejo el circuito  para encender mas de un led, aclaro que no lo he probado porque no tengo paneles solares...

tal vez tengas que jugar con los valores de R1 y hasta bajarlos mas...

si te decides por usar mas toroides, debes hacer debes también incluirle otro Q1, R1, D1 y C1 por cada toroide que uses...

espero que te sirva...

saludos...


----------



## Christian B (Abr 16, 2009)

Buenos días a todos, yo hice el circuito con el toroidal de una lámpara bajo consumo, y funciona muy bien ( incluso cuando la tensión de la batería es cercana a 0,8 V).
En el circuito de elmo2, el mismo panel solar funciona como activador del circuito cuando empieza a oscurecer.
Por otro lado, el circuito de Joule thief, genera aprox. 6 v pico a pico ( por lo menos en el mío) así que probá poner los led en serie y hacé varias pruebas con tensiones de batería, y cantidad de leds


----------



## sixpeck (Abr 16, 2009)

elmo2 tu diagrama me parece bien, pero solo cuento con una bateria recargable necesitaria unos 3  toroides ferromagnéticos, para que funcionara con 4 leds? o solo juego con las resistencias. chiristian b no tendras fotos del toroidal que hiciste? y de cuanto era la lampara que alimentaste?


----------



## Christian B (Abr 17, 2009)

El que hice yo tiene un sólo LED.
Te adjunto de dónde lo saqué.
El toroidal probá sacárselo a laguna plaqueta ( yo la saqué de una lampara bajo consumo quemada)

http://www.elio.org/iw2bsf/led-blu-a-1volt.pdf


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 17, 2009)

Digo yo... porque no aumentamos la tension de la fuente y nos evitamos andar usando circuitos adicionales?
Viendo el tema se me vino a la cabeza la siguiente frase:
                                       -Para que hacerlo facil si lo podemos hacer dificil-


----------



## sixpeck (Abr 17, 2009)

estoy de acuerdo contigo fernandoae, pero de igual forma tendrian que ser mas grandes las celdas solares, voy a intentar con el circuito de elmo2 y la imformacion de christian b aver que pasa...


----------



## shadowis (Jun 21, 2009)

Christian B dijo:
			
		

> Acá te adjunto un circuito de prueba
> Igualmente hay que ver qué lámpara querés usar, qué vas a iluminar, qué autonomía querés que tenga, y qué cosas tenés.



de cuanto seria el valor delas resistencias y del potenciometro y el transistor?

salu2s


----------



## Christian B (Jun 22, 2009)

Para un par de baterías recargables, (aprox. 2,4 Vots)
los transistores pueden ser BC 547 o 2N3904. y el potenciómetro aprox. de 100K.
Se puede usar un fototransistor o una fotoresistencia.


----------



## viperfas (May 12, 2011)

Hola a todos, como para colaborar un poquito, les dejo este link, esta muy bien explicado, y hay varios proyectos mas, con pantallas solares, que son súper interesantes. 

http://www.talkingelectronics.com/te_interactive_index.html


----------



## Jorgito-23 (Ago 9, 2011)

Hola a todos,

Me gustaría diseñar un circuito de forma que, una lámpara acumulara energía solar durante el día a través de una célula solar, en un par de pilas de 1'5 V (de día solo acumula energía, no se debe encender). Después, por la noche debe empezar a consumir de dichas pilas el led de color NARANJA, no dejando que se recargen las pilas en ese momento.

Para ello, voy a usar estos materiales:

*PLACA SOLAR*
*SZGD5443*
Célula solar de policristalino
Eficiencia 15%
Color Azul
Tensión máxima 3,5 V
Tensión a circuito abierto 4 V
Intensidad máxima 50 mA
Intensidad corto circuito 53 mA
Dimensiones 54mmx42mmx3mm

*LED*
Color Naranja: Necesita 2'1 - 2'3 Voltios para iluminarse.

*PORTAPILAS*
Porta pilas plano para 2 pilas de 1,5V tipo AAA con conexión por hilos

*PILAS*
2 pilas de 1'5 V (Creo que 1000mAh)

En principio estos son los materiales a usar, necesitaría localizar un circuito que pudiera realizar esta función que os comento, recargar de dia y no encender el led, y viceversa (encender de noche el led y no recargar las pilas). Los materiales son los ya citados.


Esperando no haber planteado algo difícil,


Saludos,


Jorge.


P.D.: Se me ha olvidado añadir que busco un sistema que detecte que hay poco "suministro" desde la lámpara y directamente se encienda el LED. NO busco tener un tener un detector de luz, prefiero el otro sistema.


----------



## ecotronico (Ago 10, 2011)

Hola:

Creo que no tiene mucho sentido lo que pretendes construir. Es un asunto de lógica. Tú dices que no quieres que se recarguen de noche, pero ¿de dónde saldrá energía solar para recargar de noche ?

De todos modos te puedo mencionar que con 2 transistores podrás detectar poco suministro y así desconectar tu panel. Pero la desventaja es que no podrás apagar el LED de día. Por esa razón se usa un foto transistor, para detectar dia o noche.


----------



## Jorgito-23 (Ago 10, 2011)

Hola,

Te comento que efectivamente tienes razón, me explico como un libro cerrado. A lo que me refería con eso es que la pila no recargue y consuma a la vez, imagino q no es algo "lógico".

Por otro lado, en los chinos venden un circuito (pequeño) que usa el JD1803 y que carece de fotodiodo. Lo que hace, si no me equivoco, es que cuando se recibe luz suficiente tan solo carga las pilas recargables, pero cuando llega el momento en que no existe suficiente luz solar, es como si cortara el almacenaje en las pilas y directamente pasara a consumir de las mismas.

No se si esta vez me explico mejor. Lo que busco es un circuito similar, o que al menos realice estos careciendo de fotodiodo. Me comentas que existen dos transistores que me podrían ayudar en este sentido, me podrías mencionar cuales son para consultar el datasheet?. 

Porque imagino que por mucho sol que haga, en medio día no se van a cargar completamente ambas pilas, porque siempre de noche terminan descargadas. De todas formas, aún completándose la carga, no creo que pudiera causar desperfectos en las pilas una sobrecarga con una plaquita tan pequeña de sol?.


Muchas gracias,

Jorge.


----------



## ecotronico (Ago 10, 2011)

No me refiero a UN modelo de transistor en específico. Se trata de insertar un par de transistores en tu circuito, ya se NPN o PNP para conseguir la lógica que necesitas.

La duda que me queda es ¿necesitas que el LED siempre está encendido?

Envía un esquemático y veamos dónde ubicar algunos transistores que controlen tu lógica. Quizás sea necesario colocar una resistencia también, para polarizar.


----------



## Jorgito-23 (Ago 11, 2011)

Hola de nuevo,

El esquema que hay montado es el siguiente:




No busco que siempre esté encendida la luz, solo la necesito que se encienda por la noche en el jardín, por el día NO. Datos sobre el JD1803 son nulos los encontrados, al menos en cuanto a datasheet se refiere, se ve q es un encapsulado chino.

Estoy pues a la espera de ver que se nos puede ocurrir para hacer un arreglillo.

Muchas gracias,

Jorge.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2011)

Le arreglé 5 de esos a mi hermana (tenían sulfatados los contactos positivos de las pilas , tuve que limpiarlos limarlos y estañarlos)

Tienen el panel , un díodo y una pila AA de nickel cadmio de 1,2 V 1200 mA.

Por otro lado un "Joule Thief" manejado con un fototransistor para alimentar el led

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A6dec67-l8wx&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=thief+joule&sa=Buscar&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2F#1050

Saludos !


----------



## Jorgito-23 (Ago 11, 2011)

Hola,

Entonces, según lo que dices, mi problema puede ser el IC (Joule Thief). En este caso no creo que disponga de fototransistor, de hecho no lo he localizado y eso que hay pocos elementos en esta microplaca (1 resistencia, el JD1803, el led, la pla solar y el conector de la pila).

Me recomiendas que lo cambie y haga otro mejor?.


Saludos,

Jorge.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2011)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/circuito-lamparas-jardin-19669/#post152508

http://www.comolohago.cl/2008/05/12/como-hacer-un-joule-thief/

http://www.emanator.demon.co.uk/bigclive/joule.htm

http://cappels.org/dproj/ledpage/leddrv.htm#Solar_Powered_Garden_Light

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/joule-thief-leds-1-5v-15849/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/joule-thief-ladron-joules-23559/


La ferrita podés sacarla de alguna lámpara de bajo consumo.

Saludos !


----------



## jmbegara (Ene 5, 2012)

Hola a todos,

    Últimamente me ha dado por arreglar varios "cacharros" que tengo por ahí estropeados, de paso que me gustaría empezar a ir entendiendo su funcionamiento. A partir de hoy iré subiendo de vez en cuando los circuitos que no vaya entendiendo, a ver si alguien se "pica" y me ayuda a analizarlos

He empezado por una lámpara de jardín que no funciona. La he desmontado y los componentes que me he encontrado son bastante comunes:

- Panel solar (la he puesto al sol y me proporciona algo más de 7 voltios)
- 3 pilas de 1,5V tipo AA
- Dos leds multicolor conectados en paralelo
- Dos resistencias de 10K y 400K (he medido su valor con el polímetro y si extraerlas del circuito, por lo que puede haber errores en la medición)
- Dos transistores C8550
- LDR
- Diodo normal y corriente (no sé cómo identificarlo)

La conexión entre todos ellos es la que muestro en la imagen, aunque puede ser que me haya equivocado (la fuente de 7 voltios simula el panel solar y la de 4,5 las pilas). El caso es que no entiendo su funcionamiento, tan solo le encuentro sentido al diodo, para impedir que la carga de las pilas retroceda al panel solar, y a las resistencias para limitar la corriente de base de los transistores, pero en la conexión entre éstos y la ldr me pierdo... 

Alguien me puede explicar el funcionamiento??... muchas gracias de antemano!


----------



## Gerson strauss (Ene 5, 2012)

En mi opinion ese circuito tiene varios errores.

1- El transistor Q1 no esta alimentado (el colector va directamente a la base de Q2) no entiendo!!
2- Extraña configuracion para Q2, deberia ir emisor a tierra y el colector a B+ con el anodo del LED.

Muy raro tu circuito!!


----------



## 1024 (Ene 6, 2012)

Hola, Q2 no esta al reves emisor y colector?


----------



## jmbegara (Ene 6, 2012)

Hola, gracias en primer lugar por contestar,

 Pues ayer cuando lo dibujé a partir del circuito lo miré y lo remiré y creo que está tal cual está en el esquema... al final de esta mañana subiré una foto del circuito impreso... Puede estar el error en que el transistor sea de tipo PNP en lugar de NPN??; aunque el emisor es siempre el pin inferior y el colector el superior, no? (en el esquema digo)... si es así seguro que está conforme a la serigrafía del circuito


----------



## Electronec (Ene 6, 2012)

jmbegara dijo:
			
		

> ..... aunque el emisor es siempre el pin inferior y el colector el superior, no?



  Grave error.

Incluso la base, no tiene porqué estar siempre en el centro.
Regla de oro, ahora que quieres empezar a analizar todos esos circuitos que tienes por ahí, cuando te encuentres un transistor desconocido, busca el datasheet para saber que tienes entre manos.

Fíjate que en tan solo cuatro mensajes, solo se habla de un supuesto herror con los transistores en lugar de analizar el funcionamiento del circuito, que es lo importante de este post, NO???

Saludos.


----------



## jmbegara (Ene 6, 2012)

tienes toda la razón, electronec... pero el datasheet fue lo primero que busqué para confirmar qué patillas son el colector y el emisor y según eso dibujé el esquema, pero ya digo, ahora es que no tengo el impreso a mano... luego lo subo, ahora eso sí, aunque lo mirara y remirara, sigue siendo muy probable que me haya equivocado

Gracias!


----------



## Dano (Ene 6, 2012)

jmbegara dijo:
			
		

> tienes toda la razón, electronec... pero el datasheet fue lo primero que busqué para confirmar qué patillas son el colector y el emisor y según eso dibujé el esquema, pero ya digo, ahora es que no tengo el impreso a mano... luego lo subo, ahora eso sí, aunque lo mirara y remirara, sigue siendo muy probable que me haya equivocado
> 
> Gracias!




Para comprender el funcionamiento de una máquina es necesario conocer como funcionan e interactuan cada una de sus partes.
Una cosa es saber como funciona, otra es comprender como funciona...

Esquema probable.


----------



## jmbegara (Ene 6, 2012)

Gracias, Dano... pero tú has colocado dos transistores diferentes, no?... con qué modelos los has simulado?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 6, 2012)

Amigo, el detalle simple es que Q2 es del tipo PNP. D2 no posee resistencia limitadora, salvo que represente a otro elemento. El funcionamiento del circuito es sencillo. Cuando la luminosidad ambiente supera un umbral determinado, la LDR disminuye su valor ohmico que tiende a bloquear a Q1, por lo tanto Q2 se vera bloqueado al no recibir polarizacion de Q1, de esta manera D2 (carga) se apagara.


----------



## jmbegara (Ene 6, 2012)

Hola de nuevo,

Roberto y Dano, entiendo que ese último esquema que habéis subido es el que tiene más sentido (de hecho lo he probado y funciona), pero yo no veo que coincida con el circuito impreso. Según la imagen que adjunto, en la que se pueden ver los componentes y cómo están contectados, sigo viendo que el esquema queda como yo puse al principio, ya que el colector de Q2 va al positivo del led, el emisor hacia el diodo y la resistencia, y el negativo del led al negativo de la alimentación. Tengo que rectificar la denominación de los transisitores: Q1 es un S8050 y Q2 el C8550. Debe ser una tontería por ser bastante novato, pero algo se me está escapando... 

Gracias!


----------



## JPALTRE (Jul 31, 2014)

Tengo cuatro en un jardincillo de casa, dos ya no funcionan, pese a ponerle el acumulador cargado, las placas solares estan limpias, pero en su interior va un circuito de esos que son un redondel negro (que no se como se llaman) i solo una resistencia y el led, poco puedo hacer, solo esperar encontrar alguien que tenga el circuito para poderlo hacer, yó diseñar ni J, pero no tengo problemas en construir un circuito. Tanto en si como en no os doy las gracias por anticipado, José. ...


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 31, 2014)

> pero en su interior va un circuito de esos que son un redondel negro (que no se como se llaman)


imaginate que vos no sabes, como nosotros adivinamos que es es el coso redondo???

sacale unas fotos, a ver si descubrimos el enigma!!!!


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 31, 2014)

JPALTRE dijo:
			
		

> Tengo cuatro en un jardincillo de casa, dos ya no funcionan, pese a ponerle el acumulador cargado, las placas solares estan limpias, pero en su interior va un circuito de esos que son un redondel negro (que no se como se llaman) i solo una resistencia y el led, poco puedo hacer, solo esperar encontrar alguien que tenga el circuito para poderlo hacer, yó diseñar ni J, pero no tengo problemas en construir un circuito. Tanto en si como en no os doy las gracias por anticipado, José. ...


 

@JPALTRE Creo que te refieres al Chip con resina epoxy negra cierto


----------



## JPALTRE (Jul 31, 2014)

solaris8, lo primero es agradecerte que me hayas contestado, si antes tenia un problemilla, ahora es un dilema, llevo pocas horas en el foro y no tengo ni la menor idea de como enviar una foto, intentaré encontrar en algún apartado que lo espliquen, quiza me excedi en preguntar sin saber como funcuiona el foro, disculpame y si lo consigo te mandare la foto ¿vale?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jul 31, 2014)

ami me paso lo mismo quise hacer un aporte y me cerraron el tema "lo tuve que volver abrir" hago comentarios y los borran encambio veo comentarios por comentar y esos los dejan ¿quien entiende el foro?

pero bueno aca estan algunos que les gusta atacar los problemas 

esos integrados que son una mancha se les conoce como BLOB CHIPS son circuitos sin encapsulado estandar "SON MAS ECONOMICOS" por que cuadno fabrican chips los hacen en encapsulado estandar o la oblea de silicio encuerada.

SON! todo un problema estos chips pues no sabemos que son o que contienen dentro eso pasa con calculadoras , cajas de cambio navideñas teclados de computadora ,etc. de cosas chinas

esas lamparas solares deben contener un circuito que cargue mientras es de dia y cuando detecta que no hay carga por parte del panel solar empieza la descarga, es decir imaginemos que es como una valvula de agua entra pero no sale por parte de la celda.

yo imagino que debe tener un amplificador en modo comparador que detecta cuando el voltage de entrada por parte de la cela es optimo para cargar Y un conmutador que se encarga de cargar la bateria 
tengo unas lamparas solares destapare mañana unas y vere que tienen dentro y antes de seguir inventando contesatre


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 31, 2014)

@JPALTRE Hay 2 Tipos de Chip uno es de 4 Pines y otro de 8 pines, en china se suele hacer este tipo de chip, porque sale mucho mas barato y pocos lo pueden clonar, también muy pocos saben de esto se podría decir que solo los chinos, pero para poderlos adquirir no es tarea fácil, bueno sin mas preámbulo te doy la referencia del chip es el YX802, el 6602 o el 5233, que también se consigue en encapsulado de silicio

En china si se sabe perfectamente que tipo de Chip con resina epoxy son, para las demás personas es difícil saberlo esa es la idea, de lo contrario habría Americanos, Europeos etc... haciendo luces navideñas chinas con IC encapsulados


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jul 31, 2014)

si tenia razon ese chip tiene una inductancia con su codigo de colores y un capacitor se ha de tratar de un conmutador como una especie de fuente step-up que recive poca corriente de la celda pero un voltaje constante y este convertidor lo que hace es enviarle corriente a la pila recargable

aun supongo mi respuesta pero puede que asi lo sea

recueden esa no es una resistencia , es una inductancia


----------



## JPALTRE (Ago 1, 2014)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:
			
		

> si tenia razon ese chip tiene una inductancia con su codigo de colores y un capacitor se ha de tratar de un conmutador como una especie de fuente step-up que recive poca corriente de la celda pero un voltaje constante y este convertidor lo que hace es enviarle corriente a la pila recargable
> 
> aun supongo mi respuesta pero puede que asi lo sea
> 
> recueden esa no es una resistencia , es una inductancia



Lo que esta claro es que sabeis por donde van los tiros, yo intentaré encontrar esos chips de los chinos porque de tener resultado hasta coseguiría arreglar un PAPA NOEL DE NAVIDAD precioso que tambien tiene un chip de ésos  con 18 venas montado en un circuito de 9 transistores, 22 resistencias y 24 condensadores 11 electrolíticos y 13 de disco, 2 zetner de 3,9v otro de 5,1v y un 1n4148, tiene una bola de cristal con una pequeña bomba y una lámpara de leds que la ilumina y su correspondiente música navideña de 10 sintonías, y se pone en marcha cuando pasas por su lado, tiene un sensor (que es mi caballo de batalla) es un tipo de led y no se si es de proximidad ó fotoluminico (perdonarme las expresiones porque en eso fallare muchas veces) pero espero me entendáis, pero estos chinos son la repera, transistor SS8050 Y EL DATASHEET indica NPN , correcto emisor nagativo, y en el montaje en unos emisor negativo y otros emisor positivo ¿....? y como solo se les ve la referencia y no la marca, pues he escogido la marca FAICHILO que me parece la mas CHINA ¿...?.
El fondo de este post es el PAPA NOEL, y he pensado que con el tema de las lamparitas i
gual mataba dos pájaros de un tiro, y el problema es que ya no los fabrican, y lo que si está claro es que los CHINO son un poco "chapucillas" las pistas son de papel de fumas, condensadores en paralelo uno por cada lado de la placa, enfin es lo que hay.
  Y lo mas importante que me instruis en nomenglaturas algo que fallare pero.....al igual que aprenderé a enviar fotografías al foro, aprendere a decir las cosas mas claras para vosotros los maestros.
  Recibir un fuerte abrazo Yetrox y TRILLO- BITE.
José.


----------



## Xasto (Ago 7, 2019)

¿Alguien sabe de algún circuito para farol de jardín que utilice el BC547?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 7, 2019)

Xasto dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe de algún circuito para farol de jardín que utilice el BC547?


¿Que sentido tiene eso?
Usará lo que use, el BC547 da muy poca corriente, es casi un transistor de señal. Poco foco vas a poder encender con él.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 7, 2019)

Si son de los circuitos que solo encienden un led podés usarlo perfectamente , mira los circuitos del hilo desde el principio.


----------



## Xasto (Ago 8, 2019)

Sí, es para usar con un solo led. El problema, es que he hecho el único circuito que tengo, que publico a continuación, pero no funciona. No sé si es por haber usado la resistencia de 22k demasiado potente, puesto que he puesto la única que tenía a mano, una muy gordota, gris, de unos 15 mm de largo por 0.5 mm de diámetro, por lo que me imagino que es de más watios que lo que se exige. Dicho circuito, lo quería para aprovechar tres placas solares de farolillos comprados y que su electrónica ya no funciona. Son placas solares que a pleno rendimiento dan unos 2,5 v. 

Y, ya de paso, he comprado los transistores QX5252F para lo mismo. He hecho el circuito correspondiente, en principio funciona,  se apaga el led cuando le da la luz solar a la placa, pero no carga la batería. He puesto varias baterías y ninguna carga a pesar de que son buenas y las he comprobado.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 8, 2019)

Fijate como esta dibujado el esquematico con el BC, los LED de un solo color tienen solo dos pines, y el dibujo tienes tres conexiones.
Asi como esta dibujado, actuaria como llave que en teoria funcionaria al recibir luz solar (que no es la idea), o depende de como realmente este puesto el led y demas, esté el led activo constante
Sugerencia, dibuja al menos con Paint, porque mucho no se entiende.


----------



## Xasto (Ago 9, 2019)

Tienes razón. Te copio de nuevo al estilo Picasso. Se ve que no tengo pulso para el Paint.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 9, 2019)

Insisto, asi como está, el BC547 está constantemente activado, lo que no apagaria nunca el LED (aunque esa resistencia de 22k quizás no active nada nunca, al ser tan alta).
Otra cosa que usas solo 1,2 voltios, me imagino de una pila recargable, deberas usar algun elevador de tension, quizas un ladron de Julios (Joule Thief).

Ejemplos con carhador via panel solar;

Con ladron de Julios



Sin ladron de Julios, pero bateria de mas voltaje


----------



## Xasto (Ago 10, 2019)

Lo copié de algún tutorial. Quizás lo copié mal.

 En el primer esquema que publicas, ¿se puede sustituir el toroide por una bobina de esas verdes que se miden en Henrios? Lo digo porque de esas tengo varias y las aprovecharía. Y, en el caso de que no, ¿cómo puedo saber las vueltas del toroide que necesita ese circuito?

Gracias por todo


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 10, 2019)

Mejor busca en el foro ladron de Julios o como Joulie Thief, hay muchas opciones.
Con solo una bobina, podrias usar un covertidor StepUp, pero necesitarias un poco mas de electronica, como algun LM555 (no se cual es el minimo voltaje de operacion), o algun circuito dedicado, como el MC34063.
Recuerda que que estas usando un muy bajo voltaje


----------



## Xasto (Ago 12, 2019)

Gracias, DJ.


----------

